# Mid/South Texas Event?



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Ok since I'm still the new guy here and everyone told me last winter was a not common (it was damn cold!), would a December / January event interest anyone? Maybe down the POC/Rockport/Sea Drift area? I believe that is about the same drive from Houston & San Antonio.

Or if this is too soon after the Delacroix event, someone suggest a new time. I'm just throwing the idea out there, so feel free to make suggestions.

-Scott


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

As I mentioned in an earlier post about this, just about anytime is good with me. I don't know when the Delacroix event is. But I would think anytime after labor day would be good. The weather will have cooled a little and the shallow water fishing is great by then. I am in you guys just come up with a date.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Well the Delacroix event is the end of October, then you have Thanksgiving & Christmas behind that. Personally I couldn't do it earlier due to other commitments...

I guess it really boils down to when would the seasoned locals like to and where would we be able to hold an event?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Ok well it seems the Microskiff.com event has been pushed back and I really want to fish that area. So does anyone else want to make a mini-rally the middle/end of October in Delacroix? If not I may just hold a one boat rally! ;D


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Gramps - reach out to ryan 1720. He and I were chatting about you being new over there and he fishes there alot, but also heads your direction.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

If any of you guys still want to hit delacroix there are several guys on the site that could point you in the right direction. You could also call capt. Jack at sweetwater marina and he will get you going.
Hopedale is also good then.


----------



## Capt_TD1 (Jul 15, 2011)

Guys,

Anybody up for a fall Delacroix trip just let me know what yall will need. I can reach out to some of my guys for lodging, guiding, tourism, etc. Do not hesitate to let me know. Anyone coming down just to learn the area I'd be happy to help.

Capt Tristan Daire
www.highereducationgs.net


----------



## natasha1 (Jul 27, 2009)

I am up for a get together. I tried to organize one a few years ago but due to an incoming kiddo i had to cancel. An option to think about is getting a cabin at the land cut. They are floating cabins on top of some shallow water bull red fishing.


----------

